# JSTL c:out



## Sanix (3. Aug 2006)

Ich habe in nem Bean eine Wert, zum Beispiel:
Anfang: BÂLE-VILLE
Nachher: BÂLE-VILLE

Der Wert wird escaped, durch die StringEscapeUtils.
Der Wert wird nachher mit cut ausgegeben, jedoch steht dann im HTML Source:
B&Acirc;LE-VILLE

Es sieht aus, wie es nochmals escaped wird.


```
/**
	 * @return Returns the htmlGis_state_s.
	 */
	public String getHtmlGis_state_s()
	{
		return StringEscapeUtils.escapeHtml(gis_state_s);
	}
```


```
<c:out value="${record.gis_state_s}" />
```


----------



## SlaterB (3. Aug 2006)

es gibt noch

```
<c:out value="${record.gis_state_s}" escapeXml="false" />
```
wie siehts denn damit aus?


----------



## Sanix (4. Aug 2006)

Danke, funktioniert


----------

